# Codingground/AIDE/Programmieren auf Android



## Muthzer the One (5. Jan 2015)

Hey, ich habe ein kleines Problem. Momentan bin ich dazu gezwungen auf einem Android tablet meine Java Anwendungen für das Studium zu programmieren. habe leider keine wirklich gute App gefunden die in der Lage wäre vernünftig zu kompilieren außer vielleicht AIDE, aber jedesmal wenn ich dort ein eigenes Programm erstellt habe lässt sich dort nicht mehr der Knopf zum kompilieren bzw. Ausführen der Anwendung betätigen....verstehe ich nicht so wirklich.

Also habe ich jetzt versucht ein Online Compiler/editor zu nehmen, in meinem Fall ist das tutorialspoint/Codingground.
Nun habe ich hier das problem, dass ich meine eigenen Anwendungen nicht kompilieren kann weil das Terminal sagt sie sind nicht vorhanden (gespeichert habe ich sie)? und auch in einen anderen ordner mittels cd /root/blabla funktioniert nicht aufgrund der Meldung er wäre nicht vorhanden.

Also habe ich versucht meine Anwendung einfach in das gegebene Programm Hello World reinzuschreiben. Jetzt ergibt sich aber die Problematik, dass dieser Editor scheinbar einfach nicht erlauben will meine eigenen Klammern zu setzen. In meinem Beispiel verschwindet jedesmal der komplette code ab class wenn ich versuche für die main anweisung eine geschweifte Klammer zu zu machen.
Optionen für eigene Klammersetzung konnte ich auch nicht finden.


Bin so langsam etwas verzweifelt weil ich im Prinzip nur eine Möglichkeit suche auf meinem tablet zu kompilieren 
Hoffe mir kann eventuell jemand erklären was ich bei Codingground falsch mache oder mir eine App empfehlen,oder mir gar erklären warum AIDE nicht funktionieren will.


----------



## Gucky (5. Jan 2015)

Habt ihr im Institut keine PCs, an denen du arbeiten kannst? Frag doch mal einen Prof/Tutor, ob er dir da helfen kann. Ansonsten kannst du dir auch für wenig Geld einen "Lappen PC" zusammenschrauben, da eclipse außer Hauptspeicher nicht viel Leistung braucht.

Ich habe einmal gegooglet und laut Chip ist AIDE sehr gut. Hast du schon deinstallieren und neu installieren versucht?
Guck mal dort: Sand IDE Pro for Java: Java-Editor f
und dort: Auf Android Tablet Java Programmieren


----------



## Muthzer the One (5. Jan 2015)

Danke für die Antwort 

Doch klar, an der Uni sind natürlich PC vorhanden zum nutzen, es ist allerdings nur extrem unkomfortabel jedesmal zu Uni zu fahren nur um meine hausaufgaben zu machen, und ab und zu mal üben muss ich ja auch. Wäre also irgendwie nicht so praktisch jedesmal dorthin zu fahren.

Sabd ide hab ich gerade mal gegoogelt und sah auf den ersten Blick auch nicht schlecht aus, allerdings ist das programm wohl nicht ganz so kompatibel zu nem normalen PC wie es aussieht. Also ich könnte keine datei die ich am PC geschrieben habe mal eben am tablet weitermachen und vice versa.

AIDE hab ich schon mehrmals neu installiert, immer in der Hoffnung das es vielleicht irgendwann mal klappt wenn ich am verzweifeln war  Kompilieren scheint  bei mir nur zu funktionieren wenn ich dort eine android app programmiere, ein normales java Programm lässt er anscheinend nicht zu. Wobei das ja eigentlich eher unsinnig ist oder?

Auf den Link den du mir geschickt hast ist entweder auch von AIDE die rede oder Complern die nicht funktionieren(schon probiert) bzw von guten Editoren (hab ich schon).

Am einfachsten wäre es wohl wenn ich verstehen würde warum ich bei Codinggrounds die Klammersetzung nicht selbst machen kann und wieso er die Datein nicht findet die ich hochlade. kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das alles fehlerhaft ist, schätze ich mache da was falsch


----------



## Joose (5. Jan 2015)

Muthzer the One hat gesagt.:


> AIDE hab ich schon mehrmals neu installiert, immer in der Hoffnung das es vielleicht irgendwann mal klappt wenn ich am verzweifeln war  Kompilieren scheint  bei mir nur zu funktionieren wenn ich dort eine android app programmiere, ein normales java Programm lässt er anscheinend nicht zu. Wobei das ja eigentlich eher unsinnig ist oder?



Hier liegt auch der Denkfehler vor: 
AIDE dürfte nur für die App Entwicklung gedacht sein. Sprich Java Apps für Android kannst du damit problemlos programmieren.
Aber normale Java Programme kannst du damit nicht entwickeln!

Android ist soweit ich weiß auch nicht dazu gedacht normale Java Programme auszuführen 
Sonst hätte man für vieles ja gar keine entsprechende App entwickeln müssen.


----------



## Muthzer the One (5. Jan 2015)

Du scheinst recht zu haben, habe die Beschreibung eben nochmal genauer durch gelesen. Es steht da: supports building of java apps as well as pure java console applications. Das bedeutet dann wohl erstmal nur das schreiben.
Wobei es trotzdem seltsam ist, wenn ich es öffne um eine java Programm zu programmieren, dann ist dort bereits ein vorgefertigter Quelltext, welcher sich auch ausführen lässt. Nur bringt es nichts ob ich diesen schließe oder bearbeite. Der Ausführen Button macht immer das gleiche  Ach man das ist echt kompliziert...

Ich versuche mich nochmal an Codingground, ist zwar nur Online möglich aber besser als nichts


----------

